# St. Joseph river near Colon, Michigan area



## berrym (Feb 9, 2003)

Does anyone have some suggestions for fishing the St. Joe river near and around Colon, MI this summer. Have an opporutnity to visit area for a few days and thought I would try St. Joe. Just curious about all species but like to catch and release "smallies". I don't know anything about St. Joe river let alone that far up stream.
I'm sure there are plenty of suckers and carp for good fun too. How about catfish and possibly a few river northerns for fun. Looks like a pretty area to relax in .
Send private message with specific "hot spots". Just interested in catch and release and don't know how to catch walleyes or catfish.
Thanks
berrym


----------



## bru (Jul 17, 2005)

I fished it a lot great smallmouth largemouth Bass Walleye Carp.
I would walk the river over a boat .It,s not real deep. I would walk that section at 8 to 12 hours a day in the summer Arron


----------



## berrym (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks Bru!
I was thinking of using a canoe. See any problems with that? Is there a good boat launch that you know of. Can you run a trolling motor or is it too shallow? How about catfish, rockbass and pike?
berrym


----------



## bru (Jul 17, 2005)

that would work well .some rock bass Never really fish for catfish , I have caught carp fishing for smallmouth. Not sure of the road names,but have you heard of leidy lake ?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

I have never fished it up that far, I think we fished it near the covered bridge once. I think that is by Centreville... I am not sure though. We used to down below the dam and drift cralwers. Good smallmouth, carp and walleye fishing. If you make a drive of it I would head over towards Berrien. You can find the same species plus you may run into some steelhead... even during the dead of summer.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

Yes, the Covered Bridge is north of Centreville. I've fished that stretch for walleye without much luck. IMO the best walleye fishing on the Joe in that area is in Three Rivers at the dam and down stream from it...


----------



## berrym (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks for information on St. Joe. I also heard it can be pretty shallow in summer depending on rain fall. Sounds like it would be fun with canoe or wadding for some good catch and release fun.
Anyone ever luck into a fiesty river northern that far up stream?
Thanks
berrym


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

There are quite a few northerns upstream from Union City so I would imagine there should be quite a few down by Colon too.


----------



## berrym (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks Moe! I will check out Union City. How about the water near and around Mendon? Sent PM if you got a good spot. I'm not looking for a the monsters of the river. I take my special needs son and he loves catching some rock bass, smallmouth and fiesty river northerns. I don't think we would know what to do with a big one in our canoe. We usually just fish UL to ML rod and reels. Small stuff usually.
How about those bigger stretches of river near Colon?
berrym


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

St. Joe between Mottville and Colon has been pretty slow. Especially last year. There are some good holes if you can find them.


----------



## Tas (Jun 28, 2018)

I see it has been 12 years or so for any comments. There are some great holes to fish on the St Joe in and around Colon and Mendon. Very good Smallmouth fishing at Bennett Bridge. The bridge in town of Mendon fish underneath that either side nice holes on both sides and i have caught smallies,blue cat and few walleye through the years there. Last good hole is on Angevine Rd just outside of Mendon. There is a big bridge over the St Joe there and a campground called El Ken Camp. i fish both sides of that bridge rock walls on both sides about 4 to 6 feet out i drift crawlers,leeches and minnows w.ith a slip bobber and some of my biggest smallies and walleyes i have caught were caught there!!


----------

